# BLACK SUNDAY ST.LOUIS MO



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW

SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY 
669 STATE ROUTE203 MADISON IL 62201 
FROM 8:00AM TIL 6:00PM 

REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS OPEN TIL 2:00PM
REGISTRATION FOR SHOW CARS OPEN TIL 3:00PM


CAR SHOW AND HOP SPONCERED BY THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB

CLASSES

SHOW CARS

BEST:

ANTIQUE 50's & OLDER
OLD SCHOOL 59-79
NEW SCHOOL80-99
OLD SCHOOL TRUCK
NEW SCHOOL TRUCK
SUV
MILLENIUM
CORVETTE
DONK
LOW-RYDER


**HYDRAULICS**

SINGLE PUMP STREET
DOUBLE PUMP STREET
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL

------RULES------

ANY CAR WITH A LOCK UP OVER 40 INCHES IS CONSIDERED RADICAL!!!!!


HOP COMPETITION STARTS AT 2:00PM

WHEN I TOLD YALL IT JUST GOT SERIOUS WELL HERE IT IS 

THIS YEAR WE ARE PAYING $500.00 FOR FIRST PLACE ""HYDRAULIC"" CLASSES ONLY.. WITH A TROPHY!!!!!!!! DISQUALIFIED IF YOU GET STUCK!!!!!

2ND PLACE HYDRAULIC GETS A TROPHY ONLY!!!!!!!!!


SHOW CARS 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHIES


ADMISSION:

$25.00 $10:00 EXTRA FOR SHOW CARS AND HYDRAULIC CARS SO THATS $35:00 FOR YOU AND YOUR CAR. THE SAME THING EVERY YEAR.
CHILDREN UNDER AGE 12 $5.00


ALL DAY EVENT... DRAG RACING....SWANGIN'.....AND KIDS THINGS AS WELL

--------NO GLASS BOTTLES OR BAR-B-Q PITS-------




ITS REALLY TIME TO REP NOW YALL.... A LOT OF TALKIN GOIN' ON LETS SEE WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!! K.C. NEBRASKA DERBY CITY CHI-TOWN MISSISSIPPI NAP TOWN OHKLAHOMA MENPHIS ATL OHIO DEEEETROIT ""L.A.? A.Z? ""LETS DO DIS"" 

CHECK OUT THE WEB SITE UBDRA.NET IT LIST ALL THE HOTEL INFO AND MORE!!!!!!! 

DRINKS LOTS OF WATER AND DRIVE STRAIGHT (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 4 2008, 01:41 PM~11255000
> *BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW
> 
> SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
> ...




Thats whats up....lets keep the Midwest on the real!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 8 2008, 07:52 AM~11292313
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD.... DO THE DAM THANG BIG I :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 8 2008, 07:52 AM~11292313
> *:cheesy:
> *


 pic


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Whatup Chris! You know we'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 10 2008, 08:30 PM~11310265
> *Whatup Chris!  You know we'll be there. :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY I LUV YOU MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :wave:











THEN BACK TO K.C. IN OCTOBER!!!!!!!!!! THE 70 SERIES


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 8 2008, 09:56 AM~11292339
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Waasssssuuuuupppp!!!??!?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 4 2008, 02:41 PM~11256178
> *Thats whats up....lets keep the Midwest on the real!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

See ya there.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2008, 08:39 AM~11370622
> *See ya there.
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Bring this back up...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Always a good time :biggrin:


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11255000
> *BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW
> 
> SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
> ...


what up chris 
tim and i are going to try to make
chris


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Aug 20 2008, 06:35 PM~11397027
> *what up chris
> tim and i are going to try to make
> chris
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL BROTHAH!!!!! YOU'LL SEE ALL YO' OLD SCHOOL STL POTNAZ' :biggrin: RAYON IS AROUND, BUT HE WILL BE RACING HIS "BIKES" MAYBE I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET HIM TO BRANG HIS TRE OVER :yes:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 21 2008, 01:22 AM~11396919
> *Bring this back up...
> *


It's my son's car but he'll have it there bring your's.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT for a good show ,and just a heads up 2 weeks after this the last sunday in sept, Paradise C.C. and the MAJESTICS C.C. here in K.C are have a show/picnic/hop/bikini car wash.So keep it in mind.Flyers well be up by next week.I'm always coming to the STL so i would like everyone from over there to try and make it thanks.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

anything goin on this weekend??


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

ITS GOING DOWN!


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2008, 01:25 PM~11412844
> *TTT for a good show ,and just a heads up 2 weeks after this the last sunday in sept, Paradise C.C. and the MAJESTICS C.C.  here in K.C are have a show/picnic/hop/bikini car wash.So keep it in mind.Flyers well be up by next week.I'm always coming to the STL so i would like everyone from over there to try and make it thanks.
> *


DANM YALL' SHOWL IZ MAKING IT HARD!!!!!!!! I GUESS ITS "K.C." TWO WEEKS IN A ROW............(IF I HAVEN'T SOLD MY CADI BY THEN) :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Aug 22 2008, 02:34 PM~11413426
> *anything goin on this weekend??
> *


thurr is a photo shoot sunday for all the low-riders at roberts village. kingshiway in between MLK BLVD and page ave........WHIPS MAGAZINE and yall know we gona hit tha streets. (anybody got a pump motor for sale) :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 23 2008, 12:30 PM~11417958
> *DANM YALL' SHOWL IZ MAKING IT HARD!!!!!!!! I GUESS ITS "K.C." TWO WEEKS IN A ROW............(IF I HAVEN'T SOLD MY CADI BY THEN) :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


You the O G over there big dogg so make it happen,all of stl lowrides need to be in K.C. for both shows. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2008, 07:45 PM~11421457
> *You the O G over there big dogg so make it happen,all of stl lowrides need to be in K.C. for both shows. :biggrin:
> *


DATTS WHAT I TOLD THE LOW RIDERS UNITED TODAY...... THERE'RE GAME FOR IT......LETS SEE WHAT HAPPEN.....I SOLD MY CADDI SO I'LL BE RIDIN' SHOT GUN :biggrin: BUT WE WILL BE BRANGIN' "I" CARS..........YOUR SHOW AND HOPTOBER FEST!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 25 2008, 04:21 AM~11428346
> *DATTS WHAT I TOLD THE LOW RIDERS UNITED TODAY...... THERE'RE GAME FOR IT......LETS SEE WHAT HAPPEN.....I SOLD MY CADDI SO I'LL BE RIDIN' SHOT GUN  :biggrin: BUT WE WILL BE BRANGIN' "I" CARS..........YOUR SHOW AND HOPTOBER FEST!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: bring the 64. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT We will be their in my town car and a couple other rides


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 25 2008, 11:32 AM~11431153
> *TTT We will be their in my town car and a couple other rides
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Damn more cars being built for us. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 26 2008, 08:56 PM~11446116
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 29 2008, 06:21 PM~11474674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP BILLY....I SEE YOU READY TO GET DOWN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 2 2008, 02:13 AM~11492968
> *WHATS UP BILLY....I SEE YOU READY TO GET DOWN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


We bringin folks out of retirement. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yo chris STL needs more hoppers man,bring it back og. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow.....


and TTT for STL. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 1 2008, 08:13 PM~11492968
> *WHATS UP BILLY....I SEE YOU READY TO GET DOWN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir I always have a good time in your town


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)




----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

here u go billy!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Sep 4 2008, 05:18 PM~11519887
> *here u go billy!
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Sep 4 2008, 05:18 PM~11519887
> *here u go billy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

LOW 4 LIFE CC will be at Black Sunday "4" sure.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TAKE IT TO THE TIPPY TIPPY TOP


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11434386
> *Damn more cars being built for us. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11541690
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


what up homie you coming?


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

LuxuriouS will be there


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

OLD TIMER


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Sep 4 2008, 05:18 PM~11519887
> *here u go billy!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

TWO TITTIED TINA


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Man I don't want it to a monsoon like it was two years ago.  


*Saturday*----Showers and thunderstorms likely. High in the lower 80s. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent. 
*Saturday Night*-----Showers and thunderstorms likely. Low in the mid 60s. Chance of rain 60 percent. 
*Sunday-----Showers likely. High in the mid 70s. Chance of rain 60 percent. 
Sunday Night----Showers likely. Low around 60. Chance of rain 60 percent.*


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2008, 07:16 AM~11574917
> *Man I don't want it to a monsoon like it was two years ago.
> Saturday----Showers and thunderstorms likely. High in the lower 80s. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> Saturday Night-----Showers and thunderstorms likely. Low in the mid 60s. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> ...


*
YOU'RE RIGHT BIG PIMPIN :angry: I JUST GOT THE CALL FROM THE BLACK SUNDAY ORGINIZERS......THEY ARE CANCELING DUE TO ALL THE BAD WEATHER THEY ARE EXPECTING THIS WEEK-END IN ST.LOUIS :angry: THEY ARE GOING TO RE-SCHEDULE NEXT MONTH......THE WHOLE WEEK-END IS 80% AND THEY DON'T WANT TO TAKE THAT CHANCE :nosad: I'LL LET YALL KNOW, AND YOU ALSO CAN CHECK UBDRA.NET TO STAY UPDATED........PASS THE WORD TO THOSE WHO DONT GET ON HERE *


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 11 2008, 09:36 AM~11574995
> *YOU'RE RIGHT BIG PIMPIN    :angry:  I JUST GOT THE CALL FROM THE BLACK SUNDAY ORGINIZERS......THEY ARE CANCELING DUE TO ALL THE BAD WEATHER THEY ARE EXPECTING THIS WEEK-END IN ST.LOUIS :angry: THEY ARE GOING TO RE-SCHEDULE NEXT MONTH......THE WHOLE WEEK-END IS 80% AND THEY DON'T WANT TO TAKE THAT CHANCE :nosad: I'LL LET YALL KNOW, AND YOU ALSO CAN CHECK UBDRA.NET TO STAY UPDATED........PASS THE WORD TO THOSE WHO DONT GET ON HERE
> *


Word.....I'll let everyone know. Does suck for sure...  :tears:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2008, 08:16 AM~11574917
> *Man I don't want it to a monsoon like it was two years ago.
> Saturday----Showers and thunderstorms likely. High in the lower 80s. South wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> Saturday Night-----Showers and thunderstorms likely. Low in the mid 60s. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> ...


*
yeah 2 years ago was crazy..rain rain rain.*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 11 2008, 02:36 PM~11574995
> *YOU'RE RIGHT BIG PIMPIN    :angry:  I JUST GOT THE CALL FROM THE BLACK SUNDAY ORGINIZERS......THEY ARE CANCELING DUE TO ALL THE BAD WEATHER THEY ARE EXPECTING THIS WEEK-END IN ST.LOUIS :angry: THEY ARE GOING TO RE-SCHEDULE NEXT MONTH......THE WHOLE WEEK-END IS 80% AND THEY DON'T WANT TO TAKE THAT CHANCE :nosad: I'LL LET YALL KNOW, AND YOU ALSO CAN CHECK UBDRA.NET TO STAY UPDATED........PASS THE WORD TO THOSE WHO DONT GET ON HERE
> *


Sorry about that homie we were coming deep.  Hope they don't do it on vegas weekend.  anyway everyone that was gonna make this show should make ours for sure now,it's gonna be poppin.


Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11577286
> *Sorry about that homie we were coming deep.  Hope they don't do it on vegas weekend.  anyway everyone that was gonna make this show should make ours for sure now,it's gonna be poppin.
> Come celebrate Paradise's 18th year and MAJESTICS KC's 5th year Anniversary's
> in Kansas city MO. With an end of summer SLAM show/picnic/bikini car wash/and hop off.
> ...


BACK ON AGAIN.....AND NOT THE VEGAS WEEK-END :biggrin: OCT. 17,18,"19"


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 16 2008, 07:54 AM~11614474
> *BACK ON AGAIN.....AND NOT THE VEGAS WEEK-END :biggrin: OCT. 17,18,"19"
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 4 2008, 11:41 AM~11255000
> *BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW
> 
> SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Aug 4 2008, 11:41 AM~11255000
> *BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW
> 
> SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
> ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

to the top for black sunday and stl louis .. 

just hope the outta towners can still make it .


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I got a question..if i bring my wife and son does it cost us 25.00 a piece to get in?
75.00 plus 10.00 for the show?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 21 2008, 08:36 PM~11659845
> *I got a question..if i bring my wife and son does it cost us 25.00 a piece to get in?
> 75.00 plus 10.00 for the show?
> *


Yes its $25 a person and if your showing a car then its a extra $10..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

damn..i wanted to come..maybe next year. that be a 400.00 weekend for me.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 21 2008, 07:05 PM~11660090
> *damn..i wanted to come..maybe next year. that be a 400.00 weekend for me.
> *


i keep trying to explain......i guess this is the best way to put it. if you go to a football game for a few years. and its all about FOOTBALL....... now they want to spice it up a little and put some of the badest rides on the FIELD off to the side and this big crowd is checkin' out YO' ride and what it does OR how you profile it. that is what black sunday is a $10.00 side show.....its just something that was added way back when spectators had to park they nice cars on the rocks and dirt. now they can move them to the main stage....this is a ST.LOUIS tradition you would have to been here back in the mid 90's to understand......outter towners got wind of how it goes down and wanted to be a part of it. but can't understand the general admission.....with that being said i think folks should check out some drag racing its like whatching pinks.....""I HOPE THIS CAN CLEAR IT UP FOR YALL""


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SO ITS ON ,ON OCT.19 2008 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11668147
> *SO ITS ON ,ON OCT.19 2008 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR........ :yes:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

NEW PAGE


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt oct 19th 2008


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

IS THIS DATE STILL ON!!!!!!!!! IS THERE A SHOW ?????? :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 28 2008, 04:48 PM~11721394
> *ttt oct 19th 2008
> *


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

wuz up chris :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

to the top so every one including outta towners can get their black sunday on !


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 8 2008, 11:00 AM~11811602
> *to the top so every one including outta towners can get their black sunday on !
> *


TTT


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT, IT'S GOIN' DOWN IN DA TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 7 2008, 03:38 PM~11804517
> *wuz up chris :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP SWITCH JUNE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP ERR BODY ! ! ! there have been some changes with the hopping competition. all of the 1st place hydraulic classes are going to get a trophy & $400.00 and 2nd place hydraulic classes will get a trophy & $100.00 i talked to a couple of hoppers and we agreed to lower the height on the street class to ""35 inches"" also we will be on the opposite side of the track closer to the drag races. and to my STL crew if yall' want something to do on saturday there is a car show that we are going to in KIRKWOOD........ 324 memphis street kirkwood mo. 63122 1st and 2nd place trophies.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

What it do, in the Lou? See you all on Sunday!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i just spent the weekend in nellyville...seen the arch, toured the busch factory, ate at the hard rock, and seen a lot of DONKS...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 14 2008, 03:18 PM~11857531
> *5 more days  :biggrin:
> *


4 days :uh:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*DON'T FORGET TO GET YOUR TRUUCHA LOWRIDER VIDEOS FROM ROLL'N VIDEOS, HE WILL BE OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND,,,,, AN THE SALE IS STILL ON, ANY TRUUCHA DVD FOR $10 BUCKS !!!!!!!!!

HE WILL HAVE ALL THE DVD'S WITH HIM SO DON'T FORGET TO ASK HIM !!!!*


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

TGIF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

if anybody need hydraulic parts let me know PITBULL HYDRAULICS will be in the house. place your order and i'll tellum to brang it.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 17 2008, 11:47 AM~11890375
> *if anybody need hydraulic parts let me know PITBULL HYDRAULICS will be in the house. place your order and i'll tellum to brang it.
> *


SO PITBULL IS FINALLY COMING TO THE LOU ..
:thumbsup: 

see you all tommorrow .


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 18 2008, 08:00 AM~11902492
> *SO PITBULL IS FINALLY COMING TO THE LOU ..
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


IS BRENT BRINGING A HOPPER


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

The I kentucky is loaded and ready to roll in.....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Oct 18 2008, 07:03 PM~11903853
> *SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY  :biggrin:
> *


today today today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in madison madison madison 
illinois illinois illinois 


be there be there be there ... 



its going down down down !


----------



## SS RICAN (Aug 19, 2008)

I see you espinoza were coming for you


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

today was a good day


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

PICS?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Oct 19 2008, 07:10 PM~11912671
> *PICS?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Oct 20 2008, 01:10 AM~11912671
> *PICS?
> *


camera phone pic 

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

didnt take pics but my boy did , 



http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q57/ice...%20Sunday%2008/


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11914038
> *didnt take pics but my boy did ,
> 
> http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q57/ice...%20Sunday%2008/
> *


link fail :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

damnit i hated to miss this one for sure  individuals always come through on this one  post some pics fellas , lets see the hop :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Heres a lil vid of my homies Ranger 













Midwest Style


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks to everyone that came out to support our show. i hope everyone had a good time.looking foward to next year :thumbsup: hey brent i knew once you saw the turn out you were gona really hate that your car didn't get finished :nosad:thanks for bringing cars anyway :thumbsup: and to all the folks in the hop competition, yall' put it down. and some really bad ass show cars. nice show i can say :biggrin: uffin: :wave: (((((((peace)))))))


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 20 2008, 02:36 PM~11916821
> *thanks to everyone that came out to support our show. i hope everyone had a good time.looking foward to next year :thumbsup:  nice show i can say :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave: (((((((peace)))))))
> *


here goes the begining of a very long wait ... seems like we waited for Black sunday for so long.. and it came and was over in a few minutes

hope everybody had a safe trip home 

special thanks to the ST Louis Individuals (and other chapters that came out) for having us out there every year! :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 04:05 PM~11917709
> *
> *


was that was off the cam with the AA batteries?.. dayumn


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 20 2008, 11:36 AM~11916821
> *thanks to everyone that came out to support our show. i hope everyone had a good time.looking foward to next year :thumbsup: hey brent i knew once you saw the turn out you were gona really hate that your car didn't get finished :nosad:thanks for bringing cars anyway  :thumbsup: and to all the folks in the hop competition, yall' put it down. and some really bad ass show cars. nice show i can say :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave: (((((((peace)))))))
> *


It was good meetin you Chris...... And let everybody know that we appreciated the food ..... My son did too lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn double post


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Oct 20 2008, 12:49 PM~11918660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 20 2008, 11:56 AM~11915708
> *damnit i hated to miss this one for sure  individuals always come through on this one  post some pics fellas , lets see the hop :biggrin:
> *


We were hoping to see pinky 2. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this was awesome. straight up tie.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 20 2008, 04:53 PM~11921059
> *
> this was awesome. straight up tie.
> *


THE WAGONG BANG THAT BUMPER 14 TIMES STRAIGT WHEN THE LINCON DID ONLY 10 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

the impala was workin


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

sorry we didnt make it chris, just overwhelmed with work.

next year for sure


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11919801
> *We were hoping to see pinky 2. :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah maybe next year homie :biggrin: got some stuff to deal with then HOPEFULLY il be back at it with the new pinky bitches


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

both the lincoln and the wagon looked real nice, :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 07:45 PM~11921650
> *THE WAGONG BANG THAT BUMPER 14 TIMES STRAIGT WHEN THE LINCON DID ONLY 10 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i thought i was the only one that counted that.....lol


----------



## SELFMADEENT (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 20 2008, 05:53 PM~11921059
> *
> this was awesome. straight up tie.
> *



NOW THAT WAS THE SHIT!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 11:05 AM~11917709
> *
> *


Working like a motherfucka!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

MAN THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT!!! BIG THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND THREW DOWN AT OUR SHOW. WE WORKED HARD TO MAKE IT WHAT IT WAS AND YOU GUYS DID THE REST. SHOTS OUT TO ALL OF THE "I" MEMBERS THAT MADE IT, AND ALL OF THE OTHER CAR CLUBS THAT REPRESENTED HEAVY, LOCAL AND FROM OTHER STATES, Y'ALL MADE THE SHOW LOOK GREAT. 

"SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS", Y'ALL A COOL ASS CREW AND I ENJOYED SHOOTIN THE SHIT WIT'CHA. IF YOU DON'T REMEMBER I WAS THE CAT "OUT OF UNIFORM" WITH THE GREEN COAT!! . REMEMBER, WHEN A SHOW IS COMIN UP IN YOUR TOWN, TO DROP IT IN THE ST.LOUIS LOWRIDERS TOPIC. UNTIL NEXT TIME, YA' BOY PISTON WILL BE IN THE LAB!!!!

 MUCH LOVE!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

"Still on top" remains on top of this game. :0 MAJESTICS K.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 20 2008, 11:49 AM~11918660
> *It was good meetin you Chris...... And let everybody know that we appreciated the food ..... My son did too lol
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 20 2008, 05:54 PM~11922658
> *sorry we didnt make it chris,  just overwhelmed with work.
> 
> next year for sure
> *


its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 20 2008, 08:59 PM~11925220
> *MAN THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT!!! BIG THANKS TO ALL OF THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND THREW DOWN AT OUR SHOW. WE WORKED HARD TO MAKE IT WHAT IT WAS AND YOU GUYS DID THE REST. SHOTS OUT TO ALL OF THE "I" MEMBERS THAT MADE IT, AND ALL OF THE OTHER CAR CLUBS THAT REPRESENTED HEAVY, LOCAL AND FROM OTHER STATES, Y'ALL MADE THE SHOW LOOK GREAT.
> 
> "SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS", Y'ALL A COOL ASS CREW AND I ENJOYED SHOOTIN THE SHIT WIT'CHA. IF YOU DON'T REMEMBER I WAS THE CAT "OUT OF UNIFORM" WITH THE GREEN COAT!! . REMEMBER, WHEN A SHOW IS COMIN UP IN YOUR TOWN, TO DROP IT IN THE ST.LOUIS LOWRIDERS TOPIC.  UNTIL NEXT TIME, YA' BOY PISTON WILL BE IN THE LAB!!!!
> ...


we defenately hittin the hi-way next year..... mid-west reppin' .....to all the hoppers thanks again yall are the ones who make the show.......and i know the BIG"M" pushed hard to make it here to support me a week after driving all the way to vegas......i'll remember datt :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 04:45 PM~11921650
> *THE WAGONG BANG THAT BUMPER 14 TIMES STRAIGT WHEN THE LINCON DID ONLY 10:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 21 2008, 04:43 PM~11928780
> *we defenately hittin the hi-way next year..... mid-west reppin' .....to all the hoppers thanks again yall are the ones who make the show.......and i know the BIG"M" pushed hard to make it here to support me a week after driving all the way to vegas......i'll remember datt :thumbsup:
> *


thanks chris you know that real reconize real.  we got home tuesday from vegas took one day off and started working on the hoppers.

and just so everyone knows my brothers lincoln has been putting it down for 10 + years and just like the trunk lid says it's still on top. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 20 2008, 11:45 PM~11921650
> *THE WAGONG BANG THAT BUMPER 14 TIMES STRAIGT WHEN THE LINCON DID ONLY 10 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yah but you started hopping before me and i got to the bumper first. :biggrin: plus key word here WAGON. :0 :0 J/K man i will say this,i think thats the best hopp off i'm ever seen in the midwest,both rides on the bumper over and over at 75 + it don't get no better then that.can't wait for next year homies we got a few more bigger hoppers in the works.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 21 2008, 03:20 AM~11924723
> *Working like a motherfucka!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it was,it would have been cool to have your guys monte there and have a 3 way hopp off.Next time for sure.This will be on the next rollin dvd vol 12,the midwest is reppin hard on this one.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 21 2008, 12:50 PM~11927228
> *Man! I just got back from a three day trip in ST. LOUIS, MO were i Filmed the Individuals  C.C Black Sunday Picnic! They were Hopping from the time I got there to the time i left!  Cars there were doing from 8" to 130" ! Shit talkin and Nosing up was a must for these Mid-West Guys! Yes it was one to see! Great Picnic! Here are a few pics I took! Vol.12 is off to a Crazy/Good Start! THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT MID-WEST!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Black Sunday was real nice.

Individulas were great hosts, as usual. KC, Chicago, Indy, Jackson, MS were in the house strong. Individulas, Playtime, Majestics, 314, Luxurious, Southside, Rollerz...hold up, was Rollerz there? Everyone was looking for 9 members and a surprise car???

The hop was incredible! Rollin' captured it all on video so be sure to support Vol 12 went it drops.

Big, big THANKS goes out to everyone who helped me keep my car on my trailer especially the Southside guys, the Indy Individuals and Mike from Luxurious. I was sweatin for minute. Thanks for the love.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Oct 22 2008, 09:19 AM~11938592
> *Black Sunday was real nice.
> 
> Individulas were great hosts, as usual.  KC, Chicago, Indy, Jackson, MS were in the house strong.  Individulas, Playtime, Majestics, 314, Luxurious, Southside, Rollerz...hold up, was Rollerz there?  Everyone was looking for 9 members and a surprise car???
> ...


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 22 2008, 11:47 AM~11939960
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

I WILL BE POSTN PICS AND VID REAL SOON!!!! STAY TUNED :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more!!!!


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qr_wVvRbrs


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJgFRLTlUyU


----------



## SS RICAN (Aug 19, 2008)

WOULD SOMEONE POST PICTURES OF THOSE BADD ASS 63 AND 64 IMPALAS FROM INDIVIDUALS. LOVE THOSE BLACK BEAUTIES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SS RICAN_@Oct 23 2008, 12:58 PM~11952345
> *WOULD SOMEONE POST PICTURES OF THOSE BADD ASS 63 AND 64 IMPALAS FROM INDIVIDUALS. LOVE THOSE BLACK BEAUTIES. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you mean the girls or the cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

more pics!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11957097
> *more pics!!!!!!
> *


no shit..some nice videos..but surely someone took pics of the cars there too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

Pics :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Oct 24 2008, 08:19 AM~11961119
> *Pics  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


should'a been there "G" :0


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny7U7-amy4Y


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg4tTSq8OrQ


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OD1wkzlNyA


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbCRUzBRJng
:0


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbCRUzBRJng


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

i see the m did they thang once again


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN+Oct 24 2008, 05:31 PM~11965129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11968673
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where is the rest


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Oct 26 2008, 12:20 AM~11972370
> *where is the rest
> *


the rest of ?


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 25 2008, 06:59 PM~11972793
> *the rest of ?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

GOT MY CHECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Oct 30 2008, 06:07 PM~12018343
> *GOT MY CHECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fucker..... :biggrin: not me !


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 30 2008, 05:58 PM~12019341
> *fucker..... :biggrin:  not me !
> *


I'M GONNA HOLD YOUR CHECK UNTIL YOU BRANG DEMM GALS BACK OUT HURR SO I CAN SQUEEEEEEZE IT :biggrin:......... NAW ITS ON THE WAY HOMMIE. SORRY BOUT THE INCONVEINONCE :banghead: DAMN DRAG RACERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 31 2008, 01:57 PM~12023709
> *I'M GONNA HOLD YOUR CHECK UNTIL YOU BRANG DEMM GALS BACK OUT HURR SO I CAN SQUEEEEEEZE IT  :biggrin:......... NAW ITS ON THE WAY HOMMIE. SORRY BOUT THE INCONVEINONCE  :banghead: DAMN DRAG RACERS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


We finally got it. :0 :0 Thanks chris we had a blast next year will be even better. :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## Ground.Illusion (Sep 3, 2009)

this is gi4life young pook tryin to fined out when is blacksunday


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ground.Illusion_@Sep 7 2009, 11:25 PM~15011292
> *this is gi4life young pook tryin to fined out when is blacksunday
> *


we started a 2009 black sunday topic already on here........but its sept. 20th same spot as last year on the drag strip side. two events in one.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------

